# First Real Life Photos of New Audi S8 Plus First Impressions by Journalists



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hot on the heels of the initial photo/info reveal from Ingolstadt and ahead of next week's Frankfurt Auto Show, we're getting more and more photos and first driving impressions out of Europe. Last week Audi held a 'Cylinder on Demand Workshop' for members of the European press where they highlighted their latest technical achievement showcased on the new 4.0 TFSI. At that time, journalists also had a chance to sample the new S8.

We've added a mix of photos we've dug up that were released following the event and have added them to our photo gallery (linked at the bottom). We've also found two English language reviews of the S8 and have linked them below as well. 










What should we expect from the new S8? Here are a few quotes.



> In lower gears, a combination of the new engine’s heady torque loading and the latest iteration of Audi’s Torsen four-wheel-drive system provides for rabid straight-line speed, as evidenced by Audi’s official 0-62mph time of just 4.2sec – or 0.9sec faster than the old S8. Considering its relatively small capacity by performance car standards, its in-gear performance is extraordinary.
> 
> - Greg Kable, AutoCar





> Gone, though, are the days when even a cautious squeeze of the pedal was punished by an impromptu meeting with the rear bumper of the car in front - the new S8's power delivery has the characteristics of a thick rubber band, and at full throttle it simply demotes other road users to ‘extras’.
> 
> -Sven Jurisch, ClassicDriver


Want to read and see more? Follow the links below.

* S8 Cylinder on Demand Workshop Photo Gallery on Fourtitude *

* AutoCar Review *

* ClassicDriver Review *


----------

